# Best range finder 250 dollar range



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I dont need a thousand yard range finder,or one that has the elevation feature. Im more interested in durability and something that may work for a couple of years. Tell me your opinions


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a Leupold 650. Held it up side by side with several others and it was the best hands down for the money. Clear and quick. Holds up well to getting bounced around.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have had a Bushnell for several years. Effective out to about 400 yds.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Leupold as well but can't remember the model off hand. It had balistic compensation built into it as an option. So far I've only tested it out to 600 yards.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, Looks like the redfield is 169.00 at midway but i do not think thier is enough people that have tried them out to get a good review, i did see a couple of reviews on you tube for it. Looks like it might be ok. Iv heard good things about the leupolds and bushnells too. The wifes giving me a 1000 dollars for play money and i have to get bullets, new scope, bla bla bla, MAN TOYS, so im trying to go cheap on the range finder and put more money on the scope.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a cool wife ! Don't blame you on wanting a better scope. I'm looking to upgrade mine too for my Savage 12FV. Darn things will set you back pretty good. Good luck and have fun shopping...LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the reviews on cabelas and Bass Pro and any other site that sells them. You'll get a lot more input that way.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Check the reviews on cabelas and Bass Pro and any other site that sells them. You'll get a lot more input that way.


I did that before i posted this, just wanted to see what you guys think I TRUST YOU GUYS!!!!!!


----------

